# Website doesn't open



## aaruni (Jul 22, 2012)

My forum - The Educational Forum - Index doesn't work on my dell inspiron. It works just fine on my macbook and even all my friends are able to access it. Just not my dell. Any help?


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2012)

Opening for me. Is that the site alone or others too?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 22, 2012)

Problem is with your laptop not with Website.. tell us which browsers you tried and what errors you get..


----------



## aaruni (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried with Safari, Firefox, Chrome and IE. The errors were like your computer cannot connect to the server or computer cannot connect to the network. All other sites are loading.

I run windows 7 64-bit home basic.


----------



## tkin (Jul 23, 2012)

^^Change DNS to Google DNS.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 23, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Problem is with your laptop not with Website.. tell us which browsers you tried and what errors you get..


*i.imgur.com/gqsXu.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah changing DNS works as Tkin said .. or else try dns lookup


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

I changed the DNS by following this guide. The site still doesn't open.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 26, 2012)

^^whats ur isp..if u use modem  try changing dns in it


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

I use You Broadband. I have a cable modem (PPPoE) and a wireless router.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 26, 2012)

^^What the brand and model no. of ur Router?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

D-Link Dir-615

And the website used to open. All of a sudden it doesn't


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 26, 2012)

clean cache and history of Browser plus also clean all temporary files then try.. 

use ccleaner to do it


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 26, 2012)

aaruni said:


> D-Link Dir-615
> 
> And the website used to open. All of a sudden it doesn't


IF IT ALL HAPPENED IN SUDDEN !then do what clmlbx said..if u can't open some particular website change the dns in router's advance setting.....


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, I can't open this particular website all of a sudden.... 

Just ran CCleaner. The site still doesn't open....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 27, 2012)

^ reset Router or ur network adapter


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 27, 2012)

are you using any internet security with firewall.. if so disable it and try .. may be mistakenly you have blocked the website..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

open command prompt and execute the following command 


> ipconfig /flushdns



this should clear the DNS cache

then 



> ipconfig /renew



then run the following command and post the result back. 


> tracert <yourwebaddress>


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/eH2uB.png

still doesn't work

@clmblx: my McAfee is long expired!

@pratyush997: but it is working on two other systems from the same router..


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 27, 2012)

hey do you have any another OS installed or any live cd with you,  boot from that and try opening that website


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

ok open notepad and open this file "%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts" 

share the content.

this is a DNS issue only..


----------



## aaruni (Jul 27, 2012)

@clmblxOn my Dell Inspiron, I have only Win 7 Home Basic 64 bit. On my MacBook, I have Macintosh-Windows XP dual boot and Ubuntu 12.04 in virtual box. On my father's Dell Vostro, there is Windows 7 Business 64 bit.
The website works on all the systems except Dell Inspiron.

Got this in notepad:


> # Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> ...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2012)

ping your website/server from another system note down the ip address.. 
check if you are able to open that IP on your system. 

if yes then make a entry into the "hosts" file you just checked. try adding the below like to the "hosts" file. 


> 31.170.162.143 net63.net



EDIT: that above address is for your webhost. I used ping to check for IP


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 28, 2012)

Have you blocked your I.P. address in the Control Panel of your Forum/Hosting , in case of static IP ?

BTW , you are using IPV6 ?? Since, I have heard of similiar issues with IPV6 networks.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ping your website/server from another system note down the ip address..
> check if you are able to open that IP on your system.
> 
> if yes then make a entry into the "hosts" file you just checked. try adding the below like to the "hosts" file.
> ...



yep! this should work

AFAIK some software/tweak on your laptop is blocking the website/server IP Address (hosted on a free webhost) from opening.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 28, 2012)

it still doesn't work. Now the file looks like:


> # Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> ...


@Rishi.:How to know whether you are using IPv4 or IPv6?
@mrintech:I don't think I have any such software installed on my lappy.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

aaruni said:


> it still doesn't work. Now the file looks like:
> 
> @Rishi.:How to know whether you are using IPv4 or IPv6?
> @mrintech:I don't think I have any such software installed on my lappy.



you need to hit TAB in between 31.170.162.143 and net63.net, not space



> 31.170.162.143<TAB>net63.net



or



> 31.170.162.143<TAB>educomm.net63.net



Example video here: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxq-9ed4tP4

[YOUTUBE]Oxq-9ed4tP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aaruni (Jul 28, 2012)

Just replaced the space with tab. Still doesn't open


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Just replaced the space with tab. Still doesn't open



Are you running Notepad as an Administrator?:

*i.imgur.com/w2qpq.png

Because only Admin Mode can make changes to hosts file in Win 7


----------



## aaruni (Jul 28, 2012)

I copy 
	
	



```
%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
```
 in run and then open with notepad. In the run window, it does come that the task will be created with administrator privileges...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I copy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*i.imgur.com/mzqAT.png

format your PC and re-install Windows


----------



## aaruni (Jul 28, 2012)

Not an option.  Thinking of installing Ubuntu in another partition (300 GB HDD)


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Not an option.  Thinking of installing Ubuntu in another partition (300 GB HDD)



go ahead


----------



## kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

Are u using proxy to browse the net??


----------



## aaruni (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't even know what is proxy...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2012)

I give up


----------



## kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

Open firefox.Go to Tools->Options->Advanced->Network->Settings.
See if it using a proxy and report back.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I give up



*i.imgur.com/mzqAT.png


----------



## kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok do one thing. In hosts file,add this


> 31.170.162.143	educomm.net63.net


Clear history in any one browser and then try.


If this does not help,go to Free Proxy List - Public Proxy Servers (IP PORT) - Hide My Ass! choose any one proxy server.Edit proxy settings as I told earlier.Clear cache and try again.

Post results.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2012)

^^ it will not work as the IP is of the domain and not the subdomain.. he will get net63.net's page


----------



## kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

^^Well its working on my laptop.it could be perhaps because site was already opening on my laptop.
However second option can pinpoint the error because I am able to visit the site using german proxy.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ it will not work as the IP is of the domain and not the subdomain.. he will get net63.net's page



it will work with sub-domain too 

*i.imgur.com/uFPZm.png

you can enter sub-domains in hosts file


----------



## msn (Jul 28, 2012)

Try these steps -

1. Boot your Win 7 Pc to Safe mode with Networking.
2. Open IE and then go to IN-PRIVATE Browsing.

Also, try clean boot. Some third party software might be blocking access to the site.

Report back to us.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 29, 2012)

Clear DNS Cache.

Type cmd /k ipconfig /displaydns in the Run window to see the cache entries. If that unreachable website is listed in the cache, type cmd /k ipconfig /flushdns to clear the cache.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 29, 2012)

this is what i got:
*i.imgur.com/3jWmY.png

my website is nowhere to be seen


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

Try this - If you connect to internet using a Wi-Fi router, then login to your router's page. Check DNS Page and change the DNS IP Address to OpenDNS.

IP address:
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Then restart your router and reconnect using Wi Fi.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 29, 2012)

@msn: But my other two machines are connecting using the same wi-fi router. I am not willing to change any setting in the router until it is a life-and-death matter because most of my father's work is online and I don't want to be responsible for any screw-ups.


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

aaruni said:


> @msn: But my other two machines are connecting using the same wi-fi router. I am not willing to change any setting in the router until it is a life-and-death matter because most of my father's work is online and I don't want to be responsible for any screw-ups.



Are you able to browse the same Educational Website using other computers which connects to the same router ?

You may refer to this guide


----------



## aaruni (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. MacBook (Mac OS and Windows XP) and Dell Vostro (Windows 7) can connect to the website using the same router.


----------



## kisame (Jul 29, 2012)

Ping your site and see the results.
Also check if your antivirus is blocking the site.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 29, 2012)

How to ping? Also, my McAfee needs to be renewed for a long time now. Do you think that a virus could be at work here?


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

Clean Boot your Laptop. Follow this article from Microsoft.

Once restarted, follow this to reset your host file back to default.

If Clean boot works, then it could be your McAfee thats causing the issue. Uninstall it.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 29, 2012)

Just clean booted. Reset the host file. Site still not loading . Ubuntu is now the way to go for me.


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

Did you uninstall McAfee ??


----------



## aaruni (Jul 31, 2012)

Got this when I booted up my computer today. Do you think McAfee is the culprit?
*i.imgur.com/oZNpq.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

^^DAFAQ disable mcfee and try again


----------



## msn (Jul 31, 2012)

Safari (the browser you use) is trying to connect from your PC. Screenshot clearly tells that it has blocked the IP Address - 31.170.162.143. 

I have checked and its the same IP which resolves to your website educomm.net63.net

I am 100% sure that McAfee is blocking you to reach the website. Uninstall McAfee or add an exception in ALLOW LIST of McAfee so that it does not block your IP.

You can click on 'More' in the same screen to see the options available.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 31, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Got this when I booted up my computer today. Do you think McAfee is the culprit?
> *i.imgur.com/oZNpq.jpg



seriously!, It means you did not read what everyone here suggested.



clmlbx said:


> are you using any internet security with firewall.. if so disable it and try .. may be mistakenly you have blocked the website..


----------



## aaruni (Jul 31, 2012)

uninstalled McAfee and now my site works.. Thank you all:
*i.imgur.com/knjzW.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

^lol U should every post clearly


----------



## msn (Jul 31, 2012)

, Finally. You should have performed all of the steps suggested. Happy that your issue is fixed.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

now you know how not to troubleshoot issues


----------



## aaruni (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, last question. Posting it here because it started coming only after I removed McAfee. Whenever I try to connect G-Talk, it asks for a username and password for some proxy connection. Don't know what to do.
The proxy server is 0.0.0.0


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 31, 2012)

goto setting and then to connection and see if there any proxy is set. if does then remove it..


----------



## kisame (Aug 1, 2012)

**** McAfee giving u and us a headache.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 1, 2012)

aaruni said:


> uninstalled McAfee and now my site works.. Thank you all:
> *i.imgur.com/knjzW.jpg



*i.imgur.com/jSmZR.png

Use Kaspersky


----------



## aaruni (Aug 1, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> goto setting and then to connection and see if there any proxy is set. if does then remove it..



Which setting?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ G-talk,, I should have been more clear


----------



## aaruni (Aug 1, 2012)

It says detect proxy settings automatically...


----------



## aaruni (Aug 3, 2012)

guys?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 3, 2012)

please share a screen when it asks for proxy  username and password


----------



## msn (Aug 3, 2012)

Try this - 

1. Open Google Talk. 
2. Click Settings. 
3. Highlight Connection along the left side of the dialogue box. 
4. Select Use the following proxy. 
5. Un - Check the box next to Proxy requires Authentication. 
6. Click OK. 

Report back with screenshot as clmlbx asked to.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 3, 2012)

The original error :
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7128/7704150734_cc40264746_c.jpg

The old connection settings:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8421/7704150370_d9b60c4188_c.jpg

The new connection settings based on msn's reply:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8424/7704149994_1a864a5a3a_c.jpg

The persisting error:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8293/7704151502_120c88c143_c.jpg


----------



## msn (Aug 3, 2012)

Try to Disable AVG Firewall for the time being and log in to Gtalk. If successful then Add GTalk to AVG - ALLOW LIST as Exception.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 3, 2012)

msn said:


> Try to Disable AVG Firewall for the time being and log in to Gtalk. If successful then Add GTalk to AVG - ALLOW LIST as Exception.



@OP

Also, try using Kaspersky (Paid) or Avira (Free)


----------



## aaruni (Aug 3, 2012)

Added G-Talk as an exemption in AVG firewall. Working properly now.
@All: Thanks!


----------

